# Maple Burl Bowl



## BurlyBurl (Sep 9, 2022)

This Bowl is turned from a piece of cat-eye Big Leaf Maple burl from Mercer Island, WA, that I personally cut off from 90’ up the tree about 10 years ago. This was the burl that started my journey into turning, so it means a lot to me. I have NEVER sold a bowl but I am really curious what you guys think this bowl would be worth. 
6”x5” Live edge(partially, a piece flew off while sanding and had to adjust the rest of the bowls rim to match) Thanks again for all your comments, you guys are the best!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 9, 2022)

to my untrained eye, i would have guessed this to be the oak burl bowl
it is also a beauty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 9, 2022)

Great story behind this burly bowl! Bottom was finished AOK! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 9, 2022)

Price is often based on who’s name is signed on the bottom. Suggest signing your work in case you get famous one day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 9, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> Price is often based on who’s name is signed on the bottom. Suggest signing your work in case you get famous one day.


It’s hard to put a price on your own work, but I gotta figure it out, man. It’s called wood“work” for a reason, right?! I sign pieces before they leave my possession..


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 9, 2022)

Etsy is a good place to start. Remember, the price it SOLD for is important not the price asked for... just saying. Also consider going through a few craft shows in your area and checking pieces and prices. Burl is always higher than straight grain with a few exceptions for the wildly unavailable wood types. Maple burl, being the most common, still ain't free!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 9, 2022)

Very nice bowl, but definitely not maple. Based on the ulmiform pores (the wavy bands), I'd guess maybe elm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 9, 2022)

vegas urban lumber said:


> to my untrained eye, i would have guessed this to be the oak burl bowl
> it is also a beauty


Oak never has the ulmiform pore bands (and neither does maple). Also, this wood is ring porous and maple is never ring porous (but of course, oak is).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jonkou (Sep 9, 2022)

Look like mulberry

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Sep 9, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Look like mulberry


My thought as well, but mulberry doesn't normally have the ulmiform pore bands (but I don't rule it out the way I do maple and oak).


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 10, 2022)

Wow, I’ll just ask what kind of wood you guys think my bowls are made from, clearly need to up my identification game if I’m gonna be hangin round with ya’ll!


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 10, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Look like mulberry
> 
> View attachment 231014View attachment 231015View attachment 231016View attachment 231017


It was 10+ years ago since I cut that burl off. Coulda been a White Mulberry cuz it looks exactly like that, but it was at least 70’ off the ground and the majority of the trees we cut that day were Acer Macros. Nothing like topping perfectly healthy trees so some rich lady could enjoy her view of Lake Washington. 
Nice Blanks BTW


----------



## phinds (Sep 10, 2022)

BurlyBurl said:


> Wow, I’ll just ask what kind of wood you guys think my bowls are made from, clearly need to up my identification game if I’m gonna be hangin round with ya’ll!


Good place to start is with the sticky posts at the top of this forum:
https://woodbarter.com/forums/wood-identification-characteristics-of-wood.40/


----------



## Courtland (Dec 8, 2022)

This looks like locust burl to me.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 10, 2022)

Courtland said:


> This looks like locust burl to me.


Black Locust burl was my first thought as well. Somehow missed this post when it started. Hope you and family are well.


----------



## Courtland (Dec 10, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Black Locust burl was my first thought as well. Somehow missed this post when it started. Hope you and family are well.


Yes sir thanks for asking ! You as well


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 28, 2022)

Black locust is my guess as well. There are quite a few big black locust trees around western WA.


----------

